# Game 1: Heat @ Knicks (10/29/08 7:30pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, October 29th, 2008 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*










*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Marcus Banks
Chris Quinn
Shaun Livingston
Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara
Mark Blount
Joel Anthony
Daequan Cook​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I left Quinn in cause that seems to be who most people think will start.

This should be a good and high scoring game. I believe the Knicks were the highest scoring team in the preseason and probably allowed the most so it looks like they got D'Antoni's system down.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Lee? I know Curry is fat but I still think he's starting


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Dee-Zy said:


> Lee? I know Curry is fat but I still think he's starting


Lee is the Knicks best player...I doubt they'll bench him for the whale.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> Lee? I know Curry is fat but I still think he's starting


Curry has been in D'Antoni's dog house all camp long for being out of shape. Lee and Randolph have started each preseason game.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

oh


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Man NBA Leaguepass is still not available on dishnetwork idk why?? they said that all the cable/sat comparines are still negotiating but when i go to directv's site they're letting you order it..Idk whats up with this, i mean Dish did have the free preaseason games too but i cant order it!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

According to Spo, we'll use an 8 and sometimes 9 man rotation to begin the season.


> MIAMI — Heat coach Erik Spoelstra said today he'll likely use an eight-man rotation this season. That probably means among forwards Dorell Wright and Yakhouba Diawara, and guards Mario Chalmers and Shaun Livingston, only one person will get major minutes.
> 
> "I'd like to get to an eight-man rotation where the ninth guy is a guy to help out if somebody needs a blow," Spoelstra said. "I think that would be important to this team to develop that type of cohesiveness."
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hopefully the Knicks come out on top 1-0. Is this being televised anywhere like ESPN?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> Hopefully the Knicks come out on top 1-0. Is this being televised anywhere like ESPN?


Nope. ESPN is showing Suns/Spurs and Lakers/Clippers on Wednesday.

But I think League pass is free for the 1st week of the season. At least thats what is says on my directv.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> Hopefully the Knicks come out on top 1-0. Is this being televised anywhere like ESPN?


Pfft. Like the Heat could play a game without scoring any points. :laugh:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm glad our first game is against the Knicks. I wouldn't have minded the Bulls again either actually..

But hopefully we play the right way for the most part and come out 1-0.

Lets Go HEAT!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Nope. ESPN is showing Suns/Spurs and Lakers/Clippers on Wednesday.
> 
> But I think League pass is free for the 1st week of the season. At least thats what is says on my directv.


Yea League Pass is always free for the 1st week...

I'll also try to find the online stream so that others can watch if needed.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Let's go HEAT


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

can't wait! And if theres a regular season series that i want to sweep, it's the knicks. So Let's Go HEAT!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I really hope Banks or Chalmers start ahead of Quinn

I just like what those two bring more than Quinn.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

reHEATed said:


> I really hope Banks or Chalmers start ahead of Quinn
> 
> I just like what those two bring more than Quinn.


Banks is a career 6 and 2 player. The sad fact is that Quinn is better than him. It's really sad, considering we should be able to showcase him for a trade or get some use out of that horrendous contract but he's too much of a liability to give extended minutes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I guess we're seeing if we can showcase him as a bench SG


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

This is the time we've been waiting for....it's time for some Heat basketball!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Mario Chalmers runs with Heat first team*


> MIAMI - The final hint of the Miami Heat's season-opening starting lineup was offered at today's practice at AmericanAirlines Arena.
> 
> While the session was closed to the media, second-round pick Mario Chalmers confirmed after the workout that he had worked with the first team at point guard.
> 
> ...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ESPN reporting that Eddy Curry isn't starting or even in the regular rotation for D'Antoni. He's not dominant, but he's a big body we'd have a tough time matching up with.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's video of Spo speaking to the media after Tuesday's practice

And here's UD speaking to the media after Tuesday's practice. Wade makes a quick appearance too


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

> After the comments from Chalmers and Quinn, the starting lineup apparently will be Udonis Haslem at center, Shawn Marion and Michael Beasley at forward, and Dwyane Wade and Chalmers at guard.


Good news imo. Should be a fun game.

Time for HEAT basketball!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im so pumped for this game. Im ready for a new season and a first game win. Knicks should be a team we match up well against:

PG - Chalmers vs Duhon, Advantage: Neutral
SG - Wade vs Crawford, Advantage: Heat
SF - Marion vs Richardson, Advantage: Heat
PF - Beasley vs Randolph, Advantage: Neautral...maybe Heat
C - Haslem vs Lee, Advantage: Knicks, just

Benches: Quinn, Banks, Wright and Blount vs Robinson, Chandler, Marbury and Rose, Advantage: Knicks 

Should be a good game. Ill be at work, so keep the updates coming - I wont be able to watch the game.

Go Heat!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I feel like the last time i saw a Heat game was a year ago. phew!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

A year ago we watched Ricky Davis' return in a HEAT uni. Thank god that's over


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Been so long since a proper Heat game. Can't wait for this one to get going, I'll be watching it, even though it's like 1am.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Jace said:


> A year ago we watched Ricky Davis' return in a HEAT uni. Thank god that's over


Yeah and we were all so so dissapointed to know that Wade was out, and was going to be out for awhile. And we still had Shaq in a Heat uni..My my how things have changed


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just 3 hours away :clap2:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Official starting lineup tonight are:

Chalmers
Wade
Marion
Beasley
UD

Duhon
Crawford
Richardson
Randolph
Lee


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good matchup,lets bring the noise.

is 'the site'not showing the Heat game yeT?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Sound isn't working on broadband. But I love how you can watch 3 games at once on it and the streaming is perfect. Might have to buy it, $85 for the year.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

League Pass doesnt work for me 

Damn Australia.


----------



## 4putt (May 21, 2008)

MB30 said:


> League Pass doesnt work for me
> 
> Damn Australia.


same here... in freekin' st louis


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

SunSports is broadcasting a recap of the UF game.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

League Pass Broadband is the best option for tonight...

I'm working on a stream link, be patient.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

nice....Chalmers got the start...... I kind of like that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

no worries S-D, thanks mate.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> SunSports is broadcasting a recap of the UF game.


This is bull****! Im getting Tailgate overtime instead of the Heat game :azdaja:

Wow, Diawara is inactive and not Livingston.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Really? Awesome!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

DQ for 3 said:


> League Pass Broadband is the best option for tonight...
> 
> I'm working on a stream link, be patient.


yea, and its free for two weeks!

I just signed up. Its great. You could watch up to 3 games at once, and also watch archived games. I might just buy it after the two weeks run out.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Seems like SunSports is having technical issues. I've got poor sound and no picture.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Looks like sun sports is having technical problems.. Now we have sound but no video yet.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

yup sunsports is gettin owned


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Should be a fun game to watch.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Livingston is as tall as our starting center.....WOW


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeasley!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Game On!!!!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

reHEATed said:


> yea, and its free for two weeks!
> 
> I just signed up. Its great. You could watch up to 3 games at once, and also watch archived games. I might just buy it after the two weeks run out.


It's $100 after the free trial, so if you want to get it, get it soon at $85.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

reHEATed said:


> yea, and its free for two weeks!
> 
> I just signed up. Its great. *You could watch up to 3 games at once*, and also watch archived games. I might just buy it after the two weeks run out.


Wow, didn't even notice that. Glad I found myself in this thread.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Crawford with 7 quick ones.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Knicks come out hot...Timeout Miami


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

9-3 NY

Miami calls timeout.

NY is hitting their shots.


----------



## Tri$tateTx (Oct 4, 2008)

Dwade in the Garden


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Crawford 4/4...hopefully he cools off


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> League Pass doesnt work for me
> 
> Damn Australia.


try this

https://ilp.nba.com/

Damn, Crawford is on fire.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Marion and Wade with the mo-hawks


----------



## Tri$tateTx (Oct 4, 2008)

and 1


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade with the and-one! Nice break by Marion


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Crawford is really annoying. Why is he always hot against us?


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

anyone know if sunsports will come back to life?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Beasley struggling from the field so far

wade and marion look good.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ne luck with streams? that one W2M posted is no good - i gotta pay for it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DemonaL said:


> anyone know if sunsports will come back to life?


I dont know but Eric Reid hasnt said anything about it coming back soon so that's not good.


----------



## sic_D (May 5, 2005)

NBA league pass broadband -- I get "blackout" for heat-Knicks game


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

sic_D said:


> NBA league pass broadband -- I get "blackout" for heat-Knicks game



Its probably due to where your internet connection is

I am blackout for the Orlando Magic game.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

DemonaL said:


> anyone know if sunsports will come back to life?


Reid said that their working on it.

Maybe by the half?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ud is playing well.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we went really small at the end there

Chalmers
Wade
Banks

Marion
Haslem


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

got a link now guys, thanks!


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

guess ill watch ninja turtles 2 on abc


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sun sports is back. Finally!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Yay a picture!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good to livingston in.

Marion with 7 boards already.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Is Livingston really playing already???? Why do we need to rush him out there, it's the first game of the season. If he gets injured I'm suing.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Interesting.....Livingston first off the bench at PG, not Quinn or Banks.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Livingston seeing early time

kind of surprising.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

DQ for 3 said:


> Interesting.....Livingston first off the bench at PG, not Quinn or Banks.


Banks has been in....he was just in with Chalmers and Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Livingston for 2. fuirst Heat buckedt.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, I thought Spo said he'd only use an 8 or 9 man rotation.

10 have played so far

28-27 NY after 1


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

End of the 1st

Heat 27 - Knicks 28


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good 1st quarter for Miami. The home team on opening night will always have all the momentum to start so its good to see we're this close after 1.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

High scoring quarter, hopefully we can shut down tjhe open looks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice and1 by Banks.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

gotta shoot those Mike.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

That's what I want to see out of Banks....his upper body is ****ing swoll now. Use your size/strength over smaller guards and get into the paint.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

nice and1 by Banks.Thats the upper body strength.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice charge drawn by Banks.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Another nice drive by Banks to draw the foul...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice drive by Banks. Shootin 2.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They are giving Beasley that 3. Good to see him not settle there and drive it to the basket.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

nice drive by Beasley.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Knicks move the ball very well...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Knicks are 4-7 from 3
Miami is 0-6

yet we're only down 2.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Banks with another sweet drive.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice drive by Banks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD with the putback off the Beasley drive and miss.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

nice tip by UD.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Mike D'Antoni deserves more credit than I've ever given him. He's completely turned around this Knicks offense IMO.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Is it just me or does Banks have some Antoine Walker in him?

I know hes getting to the rim but it looks like he plays 1-5 everytime he touches the rock.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The UD experiment at center is looking pretty good so far....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Ud has to make that.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Just as a praise him, UD misses an easy 1 footer


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Randolph starting to get busy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We should be down by a lot more right now.

We're shooting 38% to their 48% and are 0-7 from 3 to their 4-8.

The free throw line is keping us in this game


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

SD,your link is broken?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat are now starting to turn it over too much.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

offense is struggling

wade is now 3-12 ugly


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice drive by Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

heat down 10. and another turnover...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Damn it... can't get sopcast on mac


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Let's not let this get too far away....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

0-9 from 3. And NY gets 2 more free throws up 12.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Nice play by Chalmers to get up and down for some FTs...

Gotta make those from the line though


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Another stupid play. Hopefully Spo lights them up at halftime, stupid mistakes are costing us a chance to be in this game...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, horrible D on this last play


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Not going to win much giving up 60 points in the 1st half...

Heat 45
Knicks 60

23-5 run to end the half


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

wow...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What an ugly 1st half for Miami. Even with the poor shooting, we were within 3 mid-way through the 2nd but it the poor shooting caught up to us. And we arent playing any D at all.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats abysmal. What a terrible second quarter...ehh


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Just started watching in the middle of the 2nd quarter. That last play of the half was Wade's fault. And before that he got completely shook by Q-Scrub's pump fake. Just a bad game so far for Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We have to start making some shots. 34% is terrible...Wade is forcing it, Beasley looks tentative....just poor


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

MB30 said:


> We have to start making some shots. 34% is terrible...Wade is forcing it, *Beasley looks tentative*....just poor


You can thank Spo for that.

Dude looks scared to shoot!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im fully confidenct that one of Wade and/or Beasley will get hot at some stage in the 3rd and bring the margin under double digits heading to the fourth...but we need to start playin some D and makin shots.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Marion's decision to take an offensive foul instead of passing it to a wide open Beasley had me scratching my head. But he's the professional and I'm just the fan.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah that was a dunk waiting to happen...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice drive by Beasley


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice layup by Chalmers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the and1 after Randolph had one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice offensive rebound and putback by UD. Now we need some D with our offense starting to turn around.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We can't get stops....and you can't make a run to come back if you can't get stops.

Pretty pathetic on that end of the floor right now, not much else to say.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley gets the 3 right back.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Beasley for 3


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Did Chalmers just leave the ball and let Crawford shoot the 3? That's middle school fundamentals...

Apparently Coach Spo didn't follow in Riley's defensive priorities.....we can't guard anyone right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Crawford gets a wide open 3 and Miami goes back down 15. 

No way we get back in this game without playing at least some D.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

D is dreadful...ewwww


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We shouldn't have problems guarding the perimeter with this lineup out there. Chalmers+Marion+Haslem are supposed to be good, Wade is supposed to be adequate, and Beasley poor. It's not Beasley's fault out there so...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade is forcing the issue wayy too much.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Down 21 now. This is ugly.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not what I was expecting


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, we're getting open 3's but just cant hit them.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I still haven't figured out what Spo is trying to create for us on offense...it looks like a huge mess even when we set up in the 1/2 court. Way too much 1-on-1, all I keep seeing is him isolating someone on the weak side and letting them go to work. He's not coaching in the Orlando Summer League anymore...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Marion and UD right there for the rebound and they miss it.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice strong move by UD for the and-1


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I need to figure out how to get sopcast on mac...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

It's not our bigs. It's not our PGs. Wade just isn't playing very well at the moment, and our defense is just terrible.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Banks needs to learn how to shoot free throws. He needs to learn how to shoot period.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice finger roll by Marion.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> It's not our bigs. It's not our PGs. Wade just isn't playing very well at the moment, and our defense is just terrible.


Usually small teams struggle defensively but you can't pinpoint it to the individual players. I think just schematically we're really small and it affects everything we do on that end.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

But it comes down to the defense. There are going to be off nights with your shooting, but the old basketball saying is that the defense doesn't have off nights. We are screwing up assignments and letting guys cut and score uncontested (numerous times on pick & roll defense). You have to be that much better on defense when you have no one behind you to protect the rim. We're not good on the perimeter, we're not good inside, and we've done an ok job on the glass. Overall, we're just not getting it done on defense tonight and we're probably going to lose b/c of that, not the offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice shot by Mario.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

^Was that at me? I was saying we are small on the defensive end not the offensive end. I agree defense is the problem not offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario with back to back baskets.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This game is far from over.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Another good shot by Mario...


Wade needs to stop pouting, I hate how he acts when he's struggling, hard to be the leader of this team when he's crying to the refs so much...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL @ the crowd chanting, "We want Steph!" And Marbury gives a subtle little head nod as if to say, "of course they want me." HAHA, he's so insane. He probably still thinks he is the best PG in the eastern conference.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

91-75 NY after 3

No defense at all tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

75 after 3 is a good score...the problem has been entirely defensively, and that we dont have any shooters.

Whys Beasley riding pine?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nie all around game for Mario. 8pts 6rbs 5asts.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DQ for 3 said:


> Another good shot by Mario...
> 
> 
> Wade needs to stop pouting, I hate how he acts when he's struggling, hard to be the leader of this team when he's crying to the refs so much...


More pouting...just play. Get back on defense and make a play.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

That 3 by Robinson will just about do it...

Let's get a look at Joel, DQ, and Livingston


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Marcus Banks...wow


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WE're playing selfish ball.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

The '93 Heat said:


> Marcus Banks...wow


1 on 5 everytime he gets the rock!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> 1 on 5 everytime he gets the rock!


You can say that for almost everyone on this squad tonight...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> 1 on 5 everytime he gets the rock!


Why does this guy keep getting chance after chance after chance to underachieve. I swear that I've never seen an NBA player given so much opportunity to fail.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Not good when you struggle on offense against this team and that system.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Not good when you struggle on offense against this team and that system.


I get the feeling that we're going to struggle against most teams.

We lack size, D and the 3-ball!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD and Chalmers have been the only bright spots tonight. At least on offense cause they've sucked on D just like everyone else.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Mt. Vernon High School reference. Yup, Miami Heat basketball is back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice alley oop by Wade to DQ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the and1.

10pt game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marion with the tip in. 8pt game.

Wade picks up his 5th. Duhon to the line.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

DQ for 33333333333333333333333333333333333!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3. 6pt game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cook for 333333333333333333

6pt game!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Does anybody else hate the way the refs called this game? I don't get how calling ticky tack handcheck fouls "opens up the game." Seems to me like calling handchecking slows down the game when the refs blow the whistle. It's a contradiction.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****. Crawford for 3.

Why cant his inconsistent *** ever be that against us?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I think Jamal Crawford has to be my least favorite player in the entire league. He always makes those daggers against us.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Big Time Comeback!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Wade fouls out


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Somehow, I feel no sympathy that Jamal Crawford once broke his ankle in a game against us.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Jamal Crawford is the new Allan Houston.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chalmers with the runner. 17 for him.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Mario looks like he's got the starting job locked up for now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario is the man.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I wasnt able to wacth the game so i cant say much. But it looks like we didnt show up on defense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, DQ with the deep 3.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Correct Assumption Gio....


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Make a 3, steal the inbounds, make another 3. Make it happen Heat!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cook has been nice in this last quarter.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Damn, Wade fouls out


this is why i keep stressing that we should abandon this mentality (yes even some fans) that the team should rely and look for him all the time. When hes out then what?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> I wasnt able to wacth the game so i cant say much. But it looks like we didnt show up on defense.


Yeah, but our offense wasnt that great throughout either. Before this mid 4th quarter explosion, they were shooting in the high 30% for the game and were about 2-19 from 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3 again. Wow. down 3 now.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

IbizaXL said:


> this is why i keep stressing that we should abandon this mentality (yes if some fans) that the team should rely and look for him all the time. *When hes out then what?*


It should be Beasley but Spo treats him like a red headed stepchild!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Cook is awesomely streaky. Especially in the last 2 minutes of a game! :rbanana:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, Cook has been on fire in the last seconds of this game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Game over. Heat lose 120-115.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I spotted Jerome James! Did I win anything?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Damn, Cook has been on fire in the last seconds of this game.


This has to be the 4th or 5th game he's done this in, despite a very short NBA career.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

The '93 Heat said:


> I spotted Jerome James! Did I win anything?


That's like spotting a dumpster...a really big dumpster. :lol:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn, DQ is just streaky as hell

Chalmers did well. Haslem did well. Wade shot poorly, but did ok in other areas. Beasley was horrible. Marion was very solid

as for the bench, Banks did well. Livingston didnt look good in limited time. Blount was Blount. DQ was streaky in the 4th

we need to get the defense going. Offensively, we did really well outside of Beasley.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> It should be Beasley but Spo treats him like a red headed stepchild!


no, it should be the team stepping up, all 48 minutes of the game. no expect Wade or Beasly to do everything.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> It should be Beasley but Spo treats him like a red headed stepchild!


He took 14 shots in 26 minutes and went 1-5 from 3. He has a green light to shoot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Atleast we made it competitive. Couldnt stand a blowout on opening night.

PotG: Udonis Haslem

Ill give passes to Marion, Chalmers (who was terrific), Cook and Wade (who was solid, but not fantastic).

Everyone else = crud


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

IbizaXL said:


> no, it should be the team stepping up, all 48 minutes of the game. no expect Wade or Beasly to do everything.


Every team needs a *go to guy* on O!

Wade and Beasleys offensive skills put everyone else on our roster to shame. Spo has Beasley scared sh*tless when it comes to pulling the trigger and it started in the preseason.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chalmers and UD were great.

Especially Chalmers for his 1st start ever and in MSG. 17pts 8asts 7rbs and the best part, only 1 turnover.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

yeah Mario was unbelievable.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I hope Cook can become our J.R. Smith


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> Every team needs a *go to guy* on O!


i dont see a problem with that, i have a problem with having that certain go-to-guy do all the work for 48 minutes.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade2Matrix said:


> He took 14 shots in 26 minutes and went 1-5 from 3. He has a green light to shoot.


Did you notice the way he was shooting? He holds the rock and looks around (even when hes open) for 3 seconds like hes looking for someone to tell him its ok to shoot.

Spo started that crap in the preseason!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> Did you notice the way he was shooting? He holds the rock and looks around (even when hes open) for 3 seconds like hes looking for someone to tell him its ok to shoot.
> 
> Spo started that crap in the preseason!


I heard every one of them preseason games and not once did Beasley not have a green light to shoot. Just look at his shots per minute in the preseason and average them out to 32 or 33 minutes and you'll see he got plenty of shots.

Again, he went 1-5 from 3. He started off 0-2 and right after that, he started hesitating on that shot. I'm sure it was just nerves.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shawn Marion gets some of the quietest doubles doubles. You almost forget he's on the court sometimes which isnt a good thing.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i love how the Heat logos look in every post.

anyways, im looking forward to next game. i cant wait to see Beasley in action. i havent had a chance to really watch him play.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

At least we showed some heart and fought back...

The sun will come up tomorrow, and there will still be 81 games left


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Shawn Marion gets some of the quietest doubles doubles. You almost forget he's on the court sometimes which isnt a good thing.


how so? hes producing.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

DQ for 3 said:


> At least we showed some heart and fought back...
> 
> The sun will come up tomorrow, and there will still be 81 games left


i dont mind the optimism SD, but didnt you say that last year? lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hopefully on Friday, when we see that 3 guard lineup, we'll try Wade, Chalmers and DQ instead of Banks. We need to find someone who can open up the floor with 3's and he's had 2 nice games in a row from there.

And is anyone else surprised to not see Dorell tonight? These types of games seem to suit him perfectly. Especially when Banks wasnt doing much in the 2nd and 3rd quarter in that 3 guard lineup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> how so? hes producing.


I thought you said you didnt watch the majority of the game? I'm sure 14 and 11 just pop out if you just look at the box score. 

He had like 4 or 5 points and 7 rebounds in the 1st quarter which was great. But when things arent going right, he's not someone you can give the ball to. So he tends to disappear. Plus he didnt play very well on defense either.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> I thought you said you didnt watch the majority of the game? I'm sure 14 and 11 just pop out if you just look at the box score.
> 
> He had like 4 or 5 points and 7 rebounds in the 1st quarter which was great. But when things arent going right, he's not someone you can give the ball to. Plus he didnt play very well on defense either.


i didnt watch the game at all, but anytime you have a player with a double double it means that player is producing. Of course stats dont say it all but what got me was when you said its not a good thing when a player gets double doubles unnoticed. i just dont see how thats a bad thing.

unless im misunderstanding your post?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> i didnt watch the game at all, but anytime you have a player with a double double it means that player is producing. Of course stats dont say it all but what got me was when you said its not a good thing when a player gets double doubles unnoticed. i just dont see how thats a bad thing.
> 
> unless im misunderstanding your post?


Well im not saying he didnt produce. Just that he goes unnoticed at times when he's on the court. Especially when things are going bad offensively. He doesnt get the ball and tends to disappear even though he played close to 40 minutes tonight. Then at the end of the game you look at his stats and you're a little surprised he's got a double double.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

IbizaXL said:


> i dont mind the optimism SD, but didnt you say that last year? lol


About 67 times...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Well im not saying he didnt produce. Just that he goes unnoticed at times when he's on the court. Especially when things are going bad offensively. He doesnt get the ball and tends to disappear even though he played close to 40 minutes tonight. Then at the end of the game you look at his stats and you're a little surprised he's got a double double.


oh ok, thanx for elaborating. you think Marion is missing Nash right now? lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Knicks 120, Heat 115*


> - This could not have been what Dwyane Wade pushed through his injuries for. He's certainly not in Beijing anymore. But give his teammates credit for fighting to the finish.
> 
> - Don't blame this one on going with an undersized center. Udonis Haslem proved, by far, to be the Heat's most consistent contributor.
> 
> ...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I seriously hope people aren't going to look at Wade and Haslem in the boxscores and somehow think that they played well.

They played awful. I'm not picking on them particularly but I just want to make it a point that they didn't do any better than the rest of the team. We lost this game because of defense and they were just as bad if not worse than the rest of the team.

The only player of the game was Chalmers. Good defense. Good offense. Very impressive game.

Everyone else was atrocious. Everyone.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, Wade was pretty bad all night. He just couldnt get it going until it was too late. But UD wasnt atrocious. Yeah, he's sometimes gonna get beat just because of being so undersized, but he more than made up for it tonight.

Like Spo said after the game, our perimeter D has got to get much better(especially Wade) cause its pretty much a layup for the other team once they get in the lane with our lack of shot blocking.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Yeah, Wade was was very bad all night. But UD wasnt atrocious. Yeah, he's sometimes gonna get beat just because of being so undersized, but he more than made up for it tonight.


Yes he was. The entire team was atrocious. They gave up nothing but layups. It was a layup line. Wilson Chandler dominated our so-called "frontline." Randolph and Lee scored at will in the paint.

Just because Haslem goes 10-14 against a D'Antoni team I fully expect people to ignore what actually transpired on the court.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> Yes he was. The entire team was atrocious. They gave up nothing but layups. It was a layup line. Wilson Chandler dominated our so-called "frontline." Randolph and Lee scored at will in the paint.
> 
> Just because Haslem goes 10-14 against a D'Antoni team I fully expect people to ignore what actually transpired on the court.


No doubt about Chandler but UD was rarely on him. He was dominating Marion and Beasley.

I know it was only preseason but UD's was putting up these same stats against Dwight, Duncan, Marc Gasol and Tyson Chandler.

and you left out what I posted 



> Like Spo said after the game, our perimeter D has got to get much better(especially Wade) cause its pretty much a layup for the other team once they get in the lane with our lack of shot blocking.


Can't blame UD for this. He's playing C cause we got no one else to. We need other parts of our D to get better since we dont have that eraser back there to make up for mistakes. This is where Wade needs to step up and take the challenge of guarding the other teams top perimeter player instead of passing him up to Banks, Chalmers, or whoever is playing SF.

But saying all that, UD could play better man to man D. He wasnt atrocious, but wasnt very good either, IMO.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> No doubt about Chandler but UD was rarely on him. He was dominating Marion and Beasley.
> 
> I know it was only preseason but UD's was putting up these same stats against Dwight, Duncan, Marc Gasol and Tyson Chandler.
> 
> ...


Chandler was scoring off of putbacks because UD wasn't rebounding. UD had 4 defensive rebounds in 40 mins. Chandler had 4 offensive rebounds for 4 putbacks. This is including dunks and layups. Z-Bo ate him up inside to stretch the lead. Lee as well. Check the play by play for how many 2nd chance points those guys got.

So just because the guy goes 10-14 off of offensive rebound garbage points by New York's defensive design I'm not blind to what took place. He was atrocious but no moreso than the rest of the team. Beasley was the worst and Wade and Banks were tied for 2nd.

Chalmers was superb so it's a shame if what you say about Spo criticizing the penetration was true because that's unfair. Hopefully that was just him trying to motivate all of the team including the perimeter guys because this was a product of playing a small frontline against a bigger team not specifically the fault of bad perimeter d. Even though Wade's perimeter D was the worst and the 2nd worst overall defensive performance (to the rookie Beasley).


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chandler got an offensive rebound off a missed layup on a fast break. Cant blame UD for that. And he was never guarding Chandler so you cant blame him for Marion or Beasley not blocking them out. Lee was abusing Beasley and got two straight offensive rebounds over him and finished the 2nd with a layup in the 4th and he got a 3rd offensive rebound on a long rebound off a missed 3. He's one of the best in the league at that so its hard to shut him down on those. 

But again, I agree that UD wasnt that good tonight on man to man D. Randolph started going off late in the 2nd quarter with UD on him. But UD was getting his as well at least which is more then you can say for most everyone else. 

And yeah, Spo did say that about the perimeter D and how once the opposing players got by the D it was a layup every time and they have to get better there because of the lack of a shot blocker. The "especially Wade" was my own opinion though


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Chandler had 4 putbacks for scores because none of our bigs were rebounding not just the fastbreak play in the 4th. During one stretch in the fourth Lee and Randolph had 4 offensive rebounds for scores in less than 2 mins. I don't get how you can blame Marion and Beasley but not admit that help defense and defensive rebounding are the key fundamentals of the center position. Wilson Chandler was playing SF and he still was able to beat UD to the same number of balls on his end of the court. 0 blocks, 0 steals, the late rotation in the fourth while Lee played volleyball against the backboard, 4 defensive rebounds in 40 mins...again I'm not calling him out specifically (I said 3 players who played worse) but how are you contending that he wasn't atrocious?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> Chandler had 4 putbacks for scores because none of our bigs were rebounding not just the fastbreak play in the 4th. During one stretch in the fourth Lee and Randolph had 4 offensive rebounds for scores in less than 2 mins. I don't get how you can blame Marion and Beasley but not admit that help defense and defensive rebounding are the key fundamentals of the center position. Wilson Chandler was playing SF and he still was able to beat UD to the same number of balls on his end of the court. 0 blocks, 0 steals, the late rotation in the fourth while Lee played volleyball against the backboard, 4 defensive rebounds in 40 mins...again I'm not calling him out specifically (I said 3 players who played worse) but how are you contending that he wasn't atrocious?


Chandler was at PF all game long which is why we went to the smaller lineup for most of the game.



How about this. We agree to disagree. I aint about to spend all damn night going back and forth on whether or not UD was atrocious or not in game 1 of the regular season :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey! You are gonna argue this and you're gonna like it!

In all seriousness, Chandler is a PF like Udonis is a C. But fine, I'll relent and say that UD wasn't atrocious. You win.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> Hey! You are gonna argue this and you're gonna like it!
> 
> In all seriousness, Chandler is a PF like Udonis is a C. But fine, I'll relent and say that UD wasn't atrocious. *You win.*


:yay:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good quote from Wade after the game


> Dwyane Wade continues to lead the Heat in word and deed. He demonstrated that after Wednesday’s season-opening loss.
> 
> “I’m going to tell the guys the way I feel about things, whether it’s them or me, so we can correct it and move on,” he said. “I’m going to make mistakes just like everyone makes mistakes. We all are not perfect humans, but we have to go hard.”


Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Beasley struggles in NBA debut*


> NEW YORK -- He had confidence.
> 
> He had swagger.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Damn, didn't even get to see the first quarter, fell asleep in front of the TV, woke up right at the end! Shame that we lost, but we have 81 games left as S_D said, plenty of time to build on our mistakes.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

yeah that game was 0 fun...I know beasley and wade are better than that so I'm not worried about them two


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Btw Washington lost, and Atl beat Orlando...just giving a headsup for any of you who were following the division already


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Flash is the Future said:


> Crawford is really annoying. Why is he always hot against us?


Didn't he drop 52 on us once.. :laugh:



Flash is the Future said:


> Cook is awesomely streaky. Especially in the last 2 minutes of a game! :rbanana:


Agreed. Hope he sees more minutes when it suits him, especially if we're gona play this bad in general..

-

I didn't get to watch the game but sounds like a poor game overall.. Good to hear UD played well (..arguably.. :biggrin, and Chalmers looks to have played fantastic. Banks had his moments, and Wade/Beasley just wern't themselves..

Well, I'm not too worried yet, but this definately puts a damper on a potentially very exciting season. Lets Go Heat!

* PS - We better not lose next game.. Who we playing?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> * PS - We better not lose next game.. Who we playing?


Sacramento. We have a pretty good chance there.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Btw Washington lost, and Atl beat Orlando...just giving a headsup for any of you who were following the division already


Only 1 game back with 81 left...I think we got a chance


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Looking forward to Chalmers-Wade-Cook-Beasley-Haslem sharing some court time. I think it might be one of our better offensive line ups.


----------

